# Review: Canon Cinema EOS C70



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 9, 2021)

> Twitter friend, whisky connoisseur, and TWiT TV host Ant Pruitt has completed his review of the Canon Cinema EOS C70. I prefer reviews that come after the initial hype of a release.
> Canon Cinema EOS C70 Key Features
> 
> Canon Super 35mm Dual Gain Output (DGO) Sensor, 16+ stops of Total Dynamic Range
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

